# move from US to portugal.



## chrisr.photographs (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm wondering what steps I would have to take if I wanted to make a move from the US to Portugal. Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

You may want to put this message in the Portugal section, though it could take a bit longer to get responded to.

For any American to move to any country in the European Union, the first thing you need to do is to find out about a long-stay visa. The criteria are much the same as for foreigners getting a visa to come live and work in the US: close family ties, a job or school. Best place to start is by contacting the Portuguese embassy or consulate closest to where you currently reside. (Usually available on the Internet, but some countries don't put many details about visa requirements online.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

